# Changes for 2016 season



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

So what are your changes and ideas for 2016? Venturing off to try new areas, new tactics, targeting a species you've never focused on?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Learning to use metals in all the sections of the water column. Cut down my pack weight to 10-15 lbs max. Increase my casting distance with my convo.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Going from salt water fishing on the Chesapeake, and Delaware Bays for 30-40 years, and Fishing and living in Venice FL. for the last 12 years, to going back to fishing in MD. and Delaware rivers and ponds from shore like I did when I was young and just learning . It's been fun. The towns and roads have changed. But as long as I have this computer, Latitude-Longitude, and maps, I can find all the old spots I fished 50 years ago. That is my changes for 2016 and probably the rest of my life. We just moved back to MD. in May last year from FL. I shore miss FL. though.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Learning to use metals in all the sections of the water column. Cut down my pack weight to 10-15 lbs max. Increase my casting distance with my convo.


10-15lbs? that's a lot of crap to carry lol


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> 10-15lbs? that's a lot of crap to carry lol


What do you carry in your pack?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What do you carry in your pack?


Depends what I'm fishing for. 








Is pretty much all I carry when I'm fishing. Clip my pliers to the strap and lip gripper on my side. Holds everything I need. I tie leaders in advance so no need to carry a spool of line. If I'm flounder fishing I will have my container of gulp with me too. ( i don't use the clear insert often, took that out.)


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

I have 3 big ones, the first of which has been a running goal of mine for the past season or two. 1) Become more proficient with bucktails. 2) Focus on a wider variety of fish as appropriate with season. 3) Kayak fish more often.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

More over nights at Choptank and SP, learn the area to get comfortable. Finish up my hot rod Squidder/Jigmaster bait setups.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

spend more time on Delaware/ New Jersey beaches and inlets , reading the beach to find structure , knock two species off my bucket list (keeper flounder and red drum) and learning to plug.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

FishingKid said:


> spend more time on Delaware/ New Jersey beaches and inlets , reading the beach to find structure , knock two species off my bucket list (keeper flounder and red drum) and learning to plug.


 X2 on that. I also want to learn how to catch flounder on the beaches in Delaware.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

andypat said:


> X2 on that. I also want to learn how to catch flounder on the beaches in Delaware.


Go on YouTube and look up John skinner fishing. He has videos on foundering from the beach. I've nearly watched all of them.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

FishingKid said:


> spend more time on Delaware/ New Jersey beaches and inlets , reading the beach to find structure , knock two species off my bucket list (keeper flounder and red drum) and learning to plug.


when season for flatties comes around I can give you a few pointers. Last year I was able to go out and usually get at least 1 keeper every time. All DE waters


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> 10-15lbs? that's a lot of crap to carry lol


Yep, mine weighs about 20#.  Need to do the same and reduce the amount of "CRAP" I'm luggin around too. 

Where did you get your single box set up Kracka? Need to get me one those. Nice thread!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yep, mine weighs about 20#.  Need to do the same and reduce the amount of "CRAP" I'm luggin around too.
> 
> Where did you get your single box set up Kracka? Need to get me one those. Nice thread!


Got it off amazon. tackledirect sells them too. It's the okuma nomad sb6.

http://www.jandh.com/supreme-surf-bags.html is another very good bang for the buck. If i could do it again I would prolly go with this 1. (only because it is equipped to hold 10 big plugs off the bat)


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

FishingKid said:


> Go on YouTube and look up John skinner fishing. He has videos on foundering from the beach. I've nearly watched all of them.


 Are his videos Delaware beach fishing. I know how to beach fish for flounder. I done it for about six years almost every morning in FL. I want to learn the best areas for flounder in Delaware. I have already caught a few in Lewis Delaware, but not on the beach. I am going to try the fishing pier at Cape Henlopen State Park this year. I got pretty good at beach flounder.






Just have to learn new area. Thanks!


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

I have used the shimano bluewave bag for a few seasons now and have really liked it. Just another option for those of you looking.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

If you never seen some of the die hard Carp fishermen and their gear, you will be thankful for that 10 or 15 pounds lol.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> Are his videos Delaware beach fishing. I know how to beach fish for flounder. I done it for about six years almost every morning in FL. I want to learn the best areas for flounder in Delaware. I have already caught a few in Lewis Delaware, but not on the beach. I am going to try the fishing pier at Cape Henlopen State Park this year. I got pretty good at beach flounder.
> View attachment 17396
> Just have to learn new area. Thanks!


The pier is good except you have too many people who haven't a clue what they are doing and others that keep everything. This year I will primarily target them in the canal and IRI.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sell my boat, slip and all my trolling and surf gear. Spend more time at The Tank, do a little more charter/headboat fishing and do more fresh water fishing. Take a week and return to Alaska for salmon fishing.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I need to get used to booking 2 boats and keeping a calendar online to supplement my hard copy. I hope to move the new boat to plo for November and December and ocean city for January and get accustomed to the longer drive to the boat. And last but not least I hope to get more pier and surf guys out on the bay or ocean to swap stories.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> The pier is good except you have too many people who haven't a clue what they are doing and others that keep everything. This year I will primarily target them in the canal and IRI.


 Thanks!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

andypat said:


> Are his videos Delaware beach fishing. I know how to beach fish for flounder. I done it for about six years almost every morning in FL. I want to learn the best areas for flounder in Delaware. I have already caught a few in Lewis Delaware, but not on the beach. I am going to try the fishing pier at Cape Henlopen State Park this year. I got pretty good at beach flounder.
> View attachment 17396
> Just have to learn new area. Thanks!


John Skinner is a New Yawka and primarily fishes Long Island sound. This guy knows his stuff though, and his videos are much informative. See him and his videos on You tube. The guy is an expert on how to fish gulp for flounder.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> The pier is good except you have too many people who haven't a clue what they are doing and others that keep everything. This year I will primarily target them in the canal and IRI.


That's pretty typical on any pier I've ever fished on......West or East Coast. I need to go out and get a Grady White and be done with such foolishness that we see on the local piers...


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I would like to startup a fun/competitive fishing group (DE, MD, VA for saltwater). I've been so stressed/busy that I haven't been able to put my ideas down on paper and, therefore, can't approach you guys/the site about it. The ideas that I have so far are pretty nice. I really need to work out some of the details though. 

...in addition to the above, I'd like to meet some like minded, friendly fishermen to go on some fishing adventures with (Boston for Porgy, Atlantic/MD for tuna, Atlantic/NC for an Offshore/deep sea trip, etc). Of course, being a fish eater...I need to get myself into a place where I can actually keep my catch. I gave everything away last year. It's not fun looking in my fridge and not seeing my own locally caught fish. 

I ended up going fishing a whole whopping 7-10 times last year. Horrible. The game plan is always only just to fish more.

As always, find about 10 more hot fishing spots that are easy to get to. I've semi-relocated myself so who knows if I will even fish my normal "Southern, MD" spots. I did find/get invited to 3 or 4 last year, but they were only for croaker/spot fishing. I'd like focus on some edible trophy/larger fish.

Last, but not least, I'd like to get (another) kayak and actually use it this time....or, maybe, pick up another boat...and get to use it this time :-( Yes, I had 2 boats (21' fiberglass and a 16' aluminum) and a 13' Ocean Kayak...not one of them ever hit the ocean, river, lake...water.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> when season for flatties comes around I can give you a few pointers. Last year I was able to go out and usually get at least 1 keeper every time. All DE waters


 When should I start fishing for beach flounder in Delaware? What month do they show up? Thanks, I could use a few pointers. This was my best lure for beach flounder in FL. I want to see if it will catch flounder Delaware beaches.






It glows in the dark.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> When should I start fishing for beach flounder in Delaware? What month do they show up? Thanks, I could use a few pointers. This was my best lure for beach flounder in FL. I want to see if it will catch flounder Delaware beaches.
> View attachment 17416
> It glows in the dark.


I will start trying to find flatties in April. I will also have top water stuff with me in case the chopper blues make an appearance again. I fish them almost exclusively with gulp.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

I want to spend more time fishing from the bank & beach.
Same thing I said last year...
Spent the whole year gearing up, and just couldn't get the time to commit.
At least I'm ready.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> I will start trying to find flatties in April. I will also have top water stuff with me in case the chopper blues make an appearance again. I fish them almost exclusively with gulp.


 I think most people in Lewis area use Gulp Swimming Mullet on a jig head. I caught three on that lure one time last year in Lewis, but not on the beach. I also put Shrimp Pro Cure on my DOA Shrimp some times. Thanks for the Info. I will start trying in April. One more question. Do you use waders? I never needed waders in FL. I don't like waders.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> I think most people in Lewis area use Gulp Swimming Mullet on a jig head. I caught three on that lure one time last year in Lewis, but not on the beach. I also put Shrimp Pro Cure on my DOA Shrimp some times. Thanks for the Info. I will start trying in April. One more question. Do you use waders? I never needed waders in FL. I don't like waders.


I will have all my wading gear with me but if I will actually use it down here I don't know. Only place I would use it is the flats. The ocean beach has too little structure to interest me. I will use them 100% up in NJ. By the end of April-early May most of my fishing will most likely take place up there.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> I will have all my wading gear with me but if I will actually use it down here I don't know. Only place I would use it is the flats. The ocean beach has too little structure to interest me. I will use them 100% up in NJ. By the end of April-early May most of my fishing will most likely take place up there.


 I hear you about too little structure. If I can't find any good areas along the beach, it won't take me long to give it up. This is the structure I had in FL. I had it almost all to my self because people didn't like getting hung up and lose tackle.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> I hear you about too little structure. If I can't find any good areas along the beach, it won't take me long to give it up. This is the structure I had in FL. I had it almost all to my self because people didn't like getting hung up and lose tackle.
> View attachment 17421
> View attachment 17422


I'm talking more soft structure than anything, bowls, cuts, bars etc. There's multiple jetties that have plenty of hard structure.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> I will have all my wading gear with me but if I will actually use it down here I don't know. Only place I would use it is the flats. The ocean beach has too little structure to interest me. I will use them 100% up in NJ. By the end of April-early May most of my fishing will most likely take place up there.


I need to hook up with you and put my new wading gear to proper use. How high do let the waves get wading?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

We all catch fish in different ways. Catching fish is not that hard IMO. Just have to find the sweet spots where the fish hang out. I will find them in Delaware somewhere.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I need to hook up with you and put my new wading gear to proper use. How high do let the waves get wading?


Usually thigh to waist high and you'll occasionally get a wave at the top of your shoulders. Gotta have a decent jacket so water doesn't go down the front.


----------

